# Rising Dovetails



## NikolaiB (Jun 30, 2014)

Question:
Does anyone have a site to go to that explains and shows some clear illustrations for rising dovetails?
I'm building a "German" Roubo Workbench in white oak....which I "inherited". I'd like to join the corners of the rim together and the legs to the rim with rising dovetails.
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*resize your text!*

You are shouting... I can hear it over here.
http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-gl-gen1&p=rising dovetails&type=


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> You are shouting... I can hear it over here.
> http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-gl-gen1&p=rising dovetails&type=


What is wrong with his text? I like the size. It is readable.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*it was "Modified" by Steve*



GeorgeC said:


> What is wrong with his text? I like the size. It is readable.
> 
> George


It is now readable, earlier it was 5 X that size. :thumbdown: I posted at 3:49 AM, it was modified at 6:33 AM


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Not 5X it was 7X, the maximum size.


----------



## NikolaiB (Jun 30, 2014)

*Apologies to the able bodied*

To the fellah who was offended by my disabilities:
Sorry-My vision and my hearing, are both extremely poor. I wear those glassses that look like "Coke Bottle Bottoms" (and wear two hearing aids). Forgot to resize the type after proofing the post. I walk with the aid of a cane as well. Us cripples don't like to inconvenience you folks with no impairments. Again, sorry if my disabilities offended you. Enjoy your day.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

NikolaiB said:


> To the fellah who was offended by my disabilities: Sorry-My vision and my hearing, are both extremely poor. I wear those glassses that look like "Coke Bottle Bottoms" (and wear two hearing aids). Forgot to resize the type after proofing the post. I walk with the aid of a cane as well. Us cripples don't like to inconvenience you folks with no impairments. Again, sorry if my disabilities offended you. Enjoy your day.



Way to go, guys. Run off a woodworker with a legitimate need for help. I just wish I had the experience and knowledge to help him...


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

schnitz said:


> Way to go, guys. Run off a woodworker with a legitimate need for help. I just wish I had the experience and knowledge to help him...


You are giving the guy moral support, that counts for something.

The guy posted in a manner that made his post hard to read, he was made aware of it, maybe not delicately, but his question was also answered with a very good link.

Perhaps a reply with an apology and thanks would have been more appropriate than playing the disability card.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey if you you look up Roy Underwood or The Wood Wright's Shop on youtube you can find an episode where he builds a Roubo style bench with rising dovetails. Good luck and post pictures when you get started. Hopefully I'll be building a bench in a month or so.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

NikolaiB said:


> To the fellah who was offended by my disabilities:
> Sorry-My vision and my hearing, are both extremely poor. I wear those glassses that look like "Coke Bottle Bottoms" (and wear two hearing aids). Forgot to resize the type after proofing the post. I walk with the aid of a cane as well. Us cripples don't like to inconvenience you folks with no impairments. Again, sorry if my disabilities offended you. Enjoy your day.


It's not a problem. Some of the guys just didn't realize I re-sized the text. I sometimes edit a text even if some misspells a word. We also didn't realize you had a problem with your eyesight.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

We hope you stick around and be a part of us, we really do appreciate your service to our country. I am sorry we came across as being non-caring, would you consider giving us another chance?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Is this the dovetails you are asking about? I have never seen dovetails like these before, that does make them look good.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Just a heads up, NikolaiB is one of our finest, he was severely impaired by an IED 15 years ago. He suffers much for serving in our armed forces protecting all of us. I for one hope he reads this and comes back to be a part of our forum.


----------

